# Manes, Manes & More MANES!



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

FOUND IT! EPIC PICTURE SHOWING OUR BLUE MOHAWK BELGIAN! yeah! We paint the horses for horse camp at my barn so yeah we get to do this to the horsesy tehe.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Also I know there is threads like this but I wanted to start my own!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Foal Mane! Mini horse..


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

SHOWING OFF HER MANE IN THE WINTER WHEN THERE IS NO SHOWS & IT CAN GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

VERY LONG MANE! He is a retired barrel racer. NO need to cut his mane.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok my I love my boys manes some of them out and some done up. That is the best picture I could find of Apaches mane out. Then an old picture of peppers little thick short mane and her fluffball forelock. I also just wanted to share Shiney n Nu my friends sisters reining stallion I LOVE his mane.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous Reining Horse! LUCKY SISTER!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah she imported him from the USA he is 6 this year I think and I think he is actually from a cutting bloodline.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Codys mane!! Love how long it is! <3


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

My mini Rocket, i had to split his mane down the middle and do two layers of braids... it came out to 16 decent sized braids








it goes down to his knees
















i love her mane


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow your mini is adorable I love his mane


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

HEY!!! heheh heres angels mane!


----------

